# Belt for 5.9 Cummins



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Need a new fan belt for my MX110. I know there are variances in sizes and quality of serpentine belts. Who carries the best belt for the money? May end up replacing tensioner since the belt has split in 2 places.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I hate to say this, but your Case IH dealer will have the exact belt. Saves you a lot of running around.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I know that but if it means saving $10 and somebody has the exact part number that's even better. I've spent a lot of money lately  That's why I asked if anybody has the info, it would save me from running around and not pay the ever rising dealer parts.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Look and see if you find the number on the belt and if so you can call parts store. Then often they are worn off of a serpentine belts. I did a simple search for serpentine belt for cummins 5.9 and found a few out there. Really several sites.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Pretty sure All States Ag Parts or Worthington Ag Parts might have a tensioner--and replace it if it looks at you cross eyed. They don't last forever. They might have a belt too. I know what you mean about trying to save a little money.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

U could try V Belt supply.It's in Sioux Falls SD.I bought some grain Vac belts from them for about 1/2 price.Heck it may have been a 1/3 the price IIRC $70 vs $200


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

BWfarms said:


> Need a new fan belt for my MX110. I know there are variances in sizes and quality of serpentine belts. Who carries the best belt for the money? May end up replacing tensioner since the belt has split in 2 places.


IMO you would be foolish to use anything other than the factory belt at $10 additional cost....
$10 will barely buy a burger and fries for lunch. I replaced a serpentine on a truck once with an aftermarket belt....it worked ok but shortly after installing it, my water pump bearing went out...a few days later, alternator, then tensioner and an idler.....mechanic asked my what kinda belt I put on "not sure, but it wasn't a ford" there your problem, I've seen that before, seems the aftermarket belts were a spiff shorter.....and here I thought I was saving money. Hth


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

87681147 is the OEM part # for the belt, $37 at my local dealer. Tensioner is 47683084 and $111. Worthington Ag Parts has the tensioner for $68.


----------

